
SP-480 Far Travelers: The Back Side of the Moon (1985) - batbomb
https://history.nasa.gov/SP-480/ch10.htm
======
batbomb
This book (Far Travelers) has a lot of interesting details on early probes. I
first ran across it in a university library twelve years ago, I seem to go
back and re-read parts of it occasionally every other year. Some of the
personal histories cataloged in the book make it compelling too.

